# Th sleeping beauty by Tchaikovsky



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

One of the better tales in western history made music...how can't you love that?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have not watched it, but have it on CD (think there are 3 disks) and the music is wonderful.


----------



## jegreenwood

I saw NYCB’s production in February (for the second time). Choreography by Peter Martins. It’s not all that good. I also saw American Ballet Theatre’s production a few years back. ABT has since replaced that version with a new one choreographed by by Ratmansky after Petipa. I hope to see that in a few months.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have not watched it, but have it on CD (think there are 3 disks) and the music is wonderful.


Indeed; Tchaikovsky's three ballets and among my favorite pieces of music of all time, and the story itself is charming; did you watch the original Disney movie?


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> I saw NYCB's production in February (for the second time). Choreography by Peter Martins. It's not all that good. I also saw American Ballet Theatre's production a few years back. ABT has since replaced that version with a new one choreographed by by Ratmansky after Petipa. I hope to see that in a few months.


And now I have tickets to see it in July.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

jegreenwood said:


> And now I have tickets to see it in July.


I sure hope I could visit Russia and watch a real Russian ballet, or at least if it will make it to Israel...


----------



## jegreenwood

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I sure hope I could visit Russia and watch a real Russian ballet, or at least if it will make it to Israel...


Well, Ratmansky was director of the Bolshoi for four years, so I feel I'm getting close.

Actually, I've seen the Mariinsky twice in NYC. The Bolshoi doesn't seem to get here as often.

And tomorrow, I'm seeing (for the third time) Ratmansky's "Pictures at an Exhibition" performed by the NYCB.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

jegreenwood said:


> Well, Ratmansky was director of the Bolshoi for four years, so I feel I'm getting close.
> 
> Actually, I've seen the Mariinsky twice in NYC. The Bolshoi doesn't seem to get here as often.
> 
> And tomorrow, I'm seeing (for the third time) Ratmansky's "Pictures at an Exhibition" performed by the NYCB.


Is there any chance Mariinsky will come to Israel? Maybe they did and I missed? We do have quite a few people from Russia here, and last June me and my mother watched "the tale of tsar saltan" by real Russian performers...so they would have an audience, right?


----------



## jegreenwood

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Is there any chance Mariinsky will come to Israel? Maybe they did and I missed? We do have quite a few people from Russia here, and last June me and my mother watched "the tale of tsar saltan" by real Russian performers...so they would have an audience, right?


Check their website.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

jegreenwood said:


> Check their website.


I Emailed them, I hope they'll get back to me in a few days...had anyone here actually been to St. Petersburg?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Th* is a digraph in the Latin script. It was originally introduced into Latin to transliterate Greek loan words. In modern languages that use the Latin alphabet,


----------



## jegreenwood

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I Emailed them, I hope they'll get back to me in a few days...had anyone here actually been to St. Petersburg?


22 years ago. I suspect it's changed. A lot.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Th* is a digraph in the Latin script. It was originally introduced into Latin to transliterate Greek loan words. In modern languages that use the Latin alphabet,


"Th" was a typo lol


----------



## pianozach

The *SB Suite* is my morning Classical today.

Underrated, IMO.


----------



## Xisten267

Sleeping Beauty is my current favorite of all ballets, and one of the most astonishing pieces by Tchaikovsky if you ask me.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

If there is any ballet that is my #1 must-see live, it is this ballet. I have never been to a ballet before except maybe The Nutcracker when I was a kid, so I would like to see this one and start it with a bang. It is my favorite out of all ballets that I have listened to, although I would be lying that it was not partially due to the Disney film, which used the music from the ballet extensively. My favorite part of the ballet changes, but I always have a soft spot for the Dance of the White Cat and Puss in Boots. I honestly like it as Maleficent's theme in the movie, but I found it equally enjoyable in its actual context. It is surprising that something humorous and cartoonish like the dance of Puss in Boots could be retooled into Disney's greatest villain's theme.










: Starting at 1:49


----------



## jegreenwood

^^

You're from Philly, so I would recommend the American Ballet Theatre Production (whenever ballet starts up again). I saw it last summer, and it's pretty spectacular. Alexei Ratmansky is a brilliant choreogrpher, but in this case his efforts were primarily focused on reproducing Petipa's original. Ratmansky also uses all of Tchaikovsky's music, which is uncommon, so you get your money's worth.

ABT main NYC season is in late spring/summer. They may also perform in D.C. And for all I know, Philadelphia.

Here's what The New Yorker said about his Puss-in-Boots/White Cat.

A similar magic has been wrought with the divertissement for Puss-in-Boots and the White Cat. In many versions of "Beauty" this number looks like a tired music-hall routine. But Ratmansky has made the trademark pas de chat ("cat steps") faster, more liquid. The dance now seems fresh, like a newly painted toy.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

Awesome. I am going to keep this production in mind for the future. I am also in NYC a lot because my family lives in the city, so if I don't catch it in Philly I'll definitely catch it in New York. The New Yorker's review on the Puss-in-Boots/White Cat has me intrigued now!


----------



## Handelian

The Sleeping Beauty is broadcast on Sky Arts Christmas Eve at 6am. I'll be recording it!


----------



## mbhaub

I watched this new Blu Ray version from La Scala last night. Highly, highly recommended. Just magnificent.


----------



## Marsilius

mbhaub said:


> I watched this new Blu Ray version from La Scala last night. Highly, highly recommended. Just magnificent.
> View attachment 148443


Here is a full review of that particular Blu-ray/DVD:

http://musicweb-international.com/classrev/2021/Jan/Tchaikovsky-sleeping-756104.htm


----------

